# Macro portaiture



## jm (Oct 6, 2013)

sigma 180 macro - canon 6d

i often use this lens for portraiture - it can be a struggle to focus but results can be stunning.

visit my site here - http://www.johnmckayphotography.com


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful photos.  But, in the second picture the shadow beside the nose looks artificial. Does the shadow was lightened in post production, or is it just me? ???


----------



## npdien (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi all

Here is the portrait taken by Canon 6D and EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro.


----------

